# mosaic anyone?



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I have just discovered mosaic. I LOVE it.I find it very relaxing. First project was a big one. I am almost done and will show pics when it is done.
anyone else have pics to share?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never done a mosaic....as in broken ceramic or tile? If so, I'd love to see your project. Roman and Greek mosaics from ancient times are beautiful. Amazing how bits and pieces can be made into something so lifelike.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am anxious to see your project. I have a box of broken plates ect, that I have held onto for this purpose. This may encourage me to do something with them.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I have amore recent picture of it almost completed. I put mirror (broken) in the middle and it really made it look nice. Also once I added the black grout it looks much better. I am almost done. cant find the picture right now tho. It is about 3ft x 3ft..and will go on the wall behind the woodstove. I will be adding some western 4x4 tiles on the opposite side of the woodstove. Cactus and gecko type stuff.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

here is the picture i couldnt find..almost done


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

WOW, this is really beautiful work! You are quite talented.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks, mustang sally
I made several mistakes on this piece, but that's ok. It was fun and I am learning as i go. It would be nice to have tools made for doing this. I have a hand tile cutter,, can't cut shapes, curves or even a straight line. I had nothing for the mirror so just smashed it. Would have been nice to be able 5to make precise cuts. 
Now I am looking for tiger eye, amethyst, garnet..etc some semi precious stones to put in the mirror. I left several spots for them.
I think when it is all done it will look decent behind my stove. It is very easy to do. Sally grab those plates and have you some fun


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Beautiful! I may have a new hobby :dance:


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

lamoncha, that's beautiful!

My best friend lives in her tiny log cabin on the cliff overlooking the water and creates. She is an amazing painter, sculpter, she makes original jewelry and creates her own original stained glass pieces. Her creations cover the walls, are stacked in piles and stored under her bed. She has no idea how to market her work and lives on next to nothing, just spends her days creating.
She showed up at my place one day with this framed mosaic made from her stained glass scraps that fits perfectly over an ugly table I never got around to refinishing. It has a strong wire hanger on the back if I want to hang it.










She does nothing in a small way. I think this one is at least 24X48










The detail is amazing. It even has wiskers made from fishing line.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

oh wow...she does absolutley beautiful work. She needs to get marketing. 
Someday I am going to try a detailed piece like that. I am afraid it might ruin the fun for me tho..and get frustrating.
I started out wanting to do stained glass. Actually was signed up for a class at the localish communtiy college. When the class got cancelled I started thinking about mosaic. I'd eventually like to do some stained glass. 
thanks for the gorgeous pictures. SHE really should get them out there. People would buy. heck i would buy. If sh eis interested in doing a piece fo rme..let me know her contact info


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful work! Definitely worth marketing.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Holy biscuits. Good stuff all around.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Lamoncha lover & GrammasCabin,

Both of those :rock:

I really like the attention of detail given to the tiger!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

and last but notleast..my $4 rummage sale deal that matches perfectly








all thats really left is installation


----------

